
Tim Cook responded to this young illustrator's open letter - jerols
https://medium.com/@ZoOlson/dear-tim-cook-abc3fbffba1b#.6ducz17jg
======
jerols
Full disclosure: the illustrator who wrote the open letter is my 15 year old
sister — she is currently pretty stoked right now.

------
melling
An iPad Pro with a Pencil seems like it would provide an endless sketchbook
for someone who can already draw or paint.

My question is what's a good way for someone with zero ability to develop
these abilities? Getting ProCreate, the iPad Pro, and the Pencil is the easy
part. Developing a little bit of drawing skill is a big hurdle.

~~~
Mithaldu
Disclaimer: Not an artist myself, however i have learned much of the basics
and am friends with many artists (e.g.
[http://kaceym.deviantart.com/](http://kaceym.deviantart.com/) ) who earn
their daily bread with commissions and have heard plenty about how they
progressed.

The best way to develop them is, as with any physical skill: Basics, basics,
basics. One doesn't become a master carpenter without hammering in thousands
of nails.

This means, before telling you what to do, i need to warn you to not get too
emotionally involved with any given piece. A day where you did 20 sketches in
5 hours will bring you forward. A day where you spent 10 hours on one piece
holds you back. (At least at the start.) Don't bother with colors. Learn
geometry, projection, proportions, lighting first. Colors only help to hide
mistakes. Once you know all these things in and out, that's when it's time to
start breaking rules.

Lastly, look up the books on drawing technique by Burne Hogarth and Andrew
Loomis.

------
actsasbuffoon
I agree with all of this. I draw/paint a lot more since I got my iPad Pro, and
it's helped my skills.

Still, I can't draw nearly this well, and I'm over twice her age. Clearly the
tools are nice, but raw talent is still 90% of the equation.

Congratulations, these illustrations are beautiful!

~~~
Zoglow
thank you!

------
godzillabrennus
The author makes it seem like drawing on an iPad pro is so much fun that I
want to try it. This kid has finally offered me a compelling reason to try an
iPad pro. Apple should hire this girl.

~~~
Zoglow
Thanks so much!!!! Try it out at your local Apple Store and you won't be
disappointed.. although they don't have Procreate on the demo versions.

------
oxplot
Since I first heard of the pen and saw the technical details of it (e.g.
latency, tilt feature, palm detection) and general faith in Apple's ability to
leapfrog innovate, I knew it'd be a huge deal.

I'm not an artist but when I tried it for the first time at the Apple store, I
was blown away much more than I expected and had I been an artist, I would
have probably had the same reaction as the author.

------
Kristine1975
TL;DR: Fangirl writes gushing praise to CEO about company's new product, CEO
sends back response written by marketing department.

That's assuming the whole thing isn't astroturfing.

P.S: You're not a "simple 15 year old" if you can afford an iPad Pro.

~~~
ainiriand
Totally agree. What's noteworthy here? That a corporate demigod answers
briefly and mechanically to an email? That a fangirl can't hide its hype? That
a talented girl is using this expensive piece of hardware to make its
creations? I'm confused.

~~~
dang
Sometimes people just like things.

